# Red Wing Boots.



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

A good pair of quality work boots are essential for a plumbers safety. I can't count the number of times I've dropped something on my foot and been thankful I was wearing steel toe boots. 

I like to get a new pair of Red Wings about every year or so. Not because they are worn out but because there are not many things I love more than a new pair of Red Wings. The past few years I've been getting the same pair fully decked out with Gore Tex, steel toe, 400 grams of thinsulate and whatever else there was, they had it. They are very comfortable and the insulation kept my feet nice and toasty. They are the 4425's. They run about $300.00 which is not cheap. 

I wanted something different this year for various reasons, one being I didn't want to spend that much cash on boots again and after four of the same pair I felt it was time to switch it up. 

I wanted something more "stripped down". More old school like I wore in my earlier days. With only a few requirements- had to be steel toe, couldn't have gnarly mud picking up treads and most importantly, had to be made in USA. Only about half of Red Wings are USA made so make sure you check the inside of the tongue. Black label-made in China...white label made in USA. A while back I actually had purchased a pair of the china boots not knowing any better and after six months the sole was coming apart on them. Red Wing has an excellent warranty and return policy so I took them back and got something USA made. 

I love the boots I chose this go around. I found them on the website and had to order them since they are made to order only. The quality is unmatched. These boots are amazing and they even felt amazing the first time I put them on. A new pair of Red Wings can kill your feet for a few weeks until they get broke in. Here are some pics. 

Red Wing 4439









Beautiful precise triple stitching










































Unmatched quality. :thumbup:


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

My Red Wings


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Relic said:


> My Red Wings


You'd better make sure you don't drop your hammer:laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

You have tiny feet !
Is it true that feet are proportionate to other body parts ?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Not sure but my wife is happy:laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Relic said:


> My Red Wings


I think most of us here have our red wings.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> I think most of us here have our red wings.


 I got my first ones in High School ! :laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I got my first ones in High School ! :laughing:




First and last yuck:no:


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I've been wearing this model for 14 years. Been buying a new pair about every 12-18 months. I have a metal plate in my ankle and broke all the bones across the middle of my other foot. Having a good pair of boots is critical for me. 

http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/963-red-wing-shoes/963-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

504plumber said:


> i think most of us here have our red wings.


not here


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I used to wear Redwings all the time and grew up seeing them on Dad and Gramps.

Had to switch for arch support. They were killing me.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

affordabledrain said:


> not here


You're missing out man.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

504Plumber said:


> You're missing out man.


Big time!!


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I used to wear Redwings all the time and grew up seeing them on Dad and Gramps.
> 
> Had to switch for arch support. They were killing me.


I had the same problem with Red Wing. After about three months they started to suck big time. Talked to the rep and he suggested a different insert that RW makes to help with plantar faciatious. Worked well for me. In fact have the inserts in all my shoes now.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

HSI said:


> I had the same problem with Red Wing. After about three months they started to suck big time. Talked to the rep and he suggested a different insert that RW makes to help with plantar faciatious. Worked well for me. In fact have the inserts in all my shoes now.


Me too. Got to the point where I could almost not even walk. I went through a lot of orthotics and a lot of money. Now the inserts from New Balance make everything a-okay.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I've owned two pairs of Red Wing boots, both of them fell apart in less than a year, I'm on my third year with my Thorogood boots with no problems.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

No red wings for me


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Same here, none of the Red Wing would fits me.. I miss the Carolina boots that used to make for me.


----------



## davidokc (Mar 5, 2013)

I've got about 5 yrs. on my current pair. I just add good insoles every 6 months or so


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

I love red wings, i keep buying them but i hate on how fast the bottoms wear out. I complain about it every time im buying new ones. The salesman says they wear out fast because its made of a soft light material to keep the boots comfortable. He tells me just to pay the $80 to get new bottoms put on. After 6 months the traction is pretty slick


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Never owned a pair of Red Wing, but I bought my first pair of Georgia Boots 18 months ago and I will not buy any other brand again. I have never got that kind of wear on a pair of wolverine or the other brands. I an rough on boots and these by far are the best I have ever had. Just thought I would trow my 2 cents worth in. :thumbsup:


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

In the last 15 years I have had, I think, about 3-4 pairs of Red Wings. I would not buy any other brand of work boot. They are extremely comfortable. The soles do wear down quicker than some with constant wear but u think its worth it. Boots are a tool and should not be scrimped on.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I used to wear hermans survivors before wal Mart bought the brand destroying a great boot. So I switched to timberland pro series wore them about 6 years buying a new pair every year because they would fall apart. What pissed me off about timberland was the fact that just when i would get to like a model boot they made it was discontinued the next time I went to replace them. So this is my first pair of red wings had them about 7 months and I love them steel toe made in USA. Believe it or not my town still has a cobbler a lot of people that live around here are professionals that work in NYC and they buy expensive shoes that they still bring to him to have repaired. He sold me the red wings and said he could re sole them on site if ever they wore out. Exelent boots my feet are happy happy happy.


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

I guess I wore Red Wings for fifteen years until deciding to go cheaper, but my highest priority is to find a boot _that has smooth soles that don't pick up mud_. My old Red Wings had smooth, soft soles that worked very well on roofs and didn't hold mud, but they disappeared from the RW store and never returned.

I'm presently in a pair of Die Hards from Sears. They're low priced to begin with and then they go on sale every once in a while. They don't support my feet perfectly, but they've held up extremely well for about sixteen months now.


----------



## waterwiz (Apr 29, 2013)

I love my red wings, they keep my feet dry and warm plus I get about 18 months out of them.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Bought some new Georgia boots about month ago and can't complain about them at all


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

I've had a few pair of redwings kind of pricey but they give 15% union discount.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*I have two pair of redwings that I wore till I quit plumbing work,
best work shoes that I had in over 
30 years of plumbing work ! :thumbup:
*


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I like Carolina boots. They're less expensive then Red Wings, they're comfortable, they hold up much better and a lot of them are made in the US. I might give Thorogood a try for my next pair, I've heard good things about them. 

I did try hard to like Red Wings and just couldn't do it. I would spend $200-$300 on a pair of boots then in six months or less the soles would crack or wear through, the stitching would start to come out, hooks would pop off water proof boots were not waterproof and if anything touched the steel toe the leather would rip like it was tissue paper. The stitching and eyelets were the only thing they would warranty but it took four weeks to get them back and the repair looked terrible. The $60 boots I was buying from Sears would outlast these things. I went through four pairs of Red Wings in two years and the boots were beyond beat when I got rid of them. Never again.


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

I just got some tuff toes put on mine. They look like they were dipped in caramel. My wife's friend ask if they were for a Pinocchio costume. Size 12 but they look small.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I quit wearing them a few years back when I had the worst case of blisters just trying to break them in. My new favorite is red back. Local shoe store in my neighborhood was a drop of for red wing rep's samples for decades They no longer carry RW. They switched tovTimberlands. Red Wing, Minnesota


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I love my red wings.. I oil them about once a month and the leather still looks like new. Our ex part time helper got a pair of wolverines about 3 months ago and I was ribbing him about how his cheap boots looked worse already than a 4 yr old pair of red wings. Seriously though, the leather is all wrinkled and looks terrible. 

It is possible to get a bad pair RW boots. I've had a bad pair before and boss man just had a bad pair where the sole fell off after a few months. He exchanged them under warranty. 

Mine broke in so nicely. They fit like a glove from the first time I put them on and they continue to get more comfortable every day.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

They also have slip ons...decent wide range


----------



## plu4you (Oct 2, 2012)

Bigcim said:


> I just got some tuff toes put on mine. They look like they were dipped in caramel. My wife's friend ask if they were for a Pinocchio costume. Size 12 but they look small.


Lol thanks for sharing.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

since I have flat feet I dont wear the same shoes every day I rotate three pair.


----------



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2013)

So it seems Red Wings are very popular. What are all you guys that work commercial plumbing wearing besides Red Wings? I like the logger style steel toe waterproof Wolverine boot,but not sure about comfort all day with the higher lug sole. Any more thoughts on a boot for commercial site work?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I have worn Timberland steel toe pro work boots for many years now. They do not need breaking in. They are very comfortable from the first time you wear them. They cost about $125 and I get about a year and a half out of them. Usually the leather finally develops a hole on the steel toe from working on my knees a lot so I replace them when that happens. But for comfort and durability I prefer timberland.


----------



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2013)

I have been eyeing the pro series as well. Good to know about their comfort. Thanks


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I have worn Timberland steel toe pro work boots for many years now. They do not need breaking in. They are very comfortable from the first time you wear them. They cost about $125 and I get about a year and a half out of them. Usually the leather finally develops a hole on the steel toe from working on my knees a lot so I replace them when that happens. But for comfort and durability I prefer timberland.


They do feel pretty good when they're new. But the last 3 pair of timberland pro's I had the soles split in the middle of the boot after a year and just sucked water in like a sponge. Nothing like stepping in a half inch of water at 7am and working the rest of the day with soaking wet socks. The leather also ripped through on the steel toes on mine. For ten bucks more I really prefer the RedWings now. They're way more durable and feel exactly like the Timberland pro series boots. Comfortable like wearing sneakers. The other thing I couldn't stand about Timberland, (and I wore them every day for years) is they discontinue the boot model just when you need a new pair, then ive got to get used to a whole different boot all over again. Only to have that model discontinued as soon as I started liking them. Think last pair I had were "Pit Bosses". Nice boots for the first 12 months, but thats all you get out of them. Less if your doing a lot of heavy construction work outside. RedWing keeps their boots the same year after year. I like stability with products I buy year after year. Just my $.02


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

theplumbinator said:


> They do feel pretty good when they're new. But the last 3 pair of timberland pro's I had the soles split in the middle of the boot after a year and just sucked water in like a sponge. Nothing like stepping in a half inch of water at 7am and working the rest of the day with soaking wet socks. The leather also ripped through on the steel toes on mine. For ten bucks more I really prefer the RedWings now. They're way more durable and feel exactly like the Timberland pro series boots. Comfortable like wearing sneakers. The other thing I couldn't stand about Timberland, (and I wore them every day for years) is they discontinue the boot model just when you need a new pair, then ive got to get used to a whole different boot all over again. Only to have that model discontinued as soon as I started liking them. Think last pair I had were "Pit Bosses". Nice boots for the first 12 months, but thats all you get out of them. Less if your doing a lot of heavy construction work outside. RedWing keeps their boots the same year after year. I like stability with products I buy year after year. Just my $.02


Well, fair enough. My last pair did split on the sole on one boot but that was after a year and a half and that was the first time. I have been wearing the same model for about 8 years with no changes until just recently and they were improvements but I have always worm their wellington. They aren't waterproof up to the top but the guy at the store said the new ones were going to be. Anyhow, I know plenty of plumbers who, like you, prefer redwing but I have had great luck with timberland and get new ones each year and a half. I could never justify $175 or more for boots like Redwing charges. But as with anything, there are different ones for different tastes and preferences. And I doing mostly residential and light commercial repair have different needs, maybe.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I paid $135 for my redwings from a cobbler. Maybe because I ware an 8.5 size shoe they're less?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

BillyM said:


> So it seems Red Wings are very popular. What are all you guys that work commercial plumbing wearing besides Red Wings? I like the logger style steel toe waterproof Wolverine boot,but not sure about comfort all day with the higher lug sole. Any more thoughts on a boot for commercial site work?


Justin logger boots are comfortable the first time you wear them but the cleats grab a lot of mud. Wolverine boots are good but they kill your feet for two to three Days unless you soak them in neats foot oil. And rocky makes a decent boot to. Justin's have been my favorite never had red wings but there is a new shop that handles them might try a pair.


----------



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the input guys. There is a lot of choices out there. I do like the Red Wing 2412's but the price on them is no joke. I don't mind spending the coin if it means all day comfort. Also, anybody wearing composite toe instead of steel toe?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've owned one pair of Redwings and was not impressed. They were comfortable for about a week, then my feet started hurting. I'm a big guy and I'm very hard on boots.

Back in the early 90's I worked for Danaher Tool Group as a welder/fabricator. It was a big plant and I was on my feet 10-12 hours a day. The Most comfortable pair of boots I have ever owned were a pair of steel-toe Doc Martens. I wore those boots for a couple of years until I felt something poking me in the foot. I removed my boot and found a sliver of steel. I noticed several pieces in the insole.

I checked the bottom of the boot and found a hole about the size of a silver dollar. Under the greas and grime was my insole. I've sold on Doc Martens ever since. They are well made and very durable.

Cheaper than Red Wing as well.


----------

